# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The Ruby Nation Webcomic Mega-Thread!

## Neil Kapit

Only a few months ago, Ruby Harrison was an American teenager on the fast track to an Ivy League college. Now, she's a nine-foot-tall post-human giantess with vast electro-magnetic power, and the centerpiece of a global conspiracy that captures young people and turns them into living weapons. Ruby reluctantly leads several other post-human test subjects in the struggle against these shadowy forces, but is she leading them towards a brighter future? Or are they all spiraling downwards into war, trauma, and death?

www.therubynation.com

Updated on this wonderful Free Comic Book Day, but why do tragedies always happen on the holidays?

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-on-fcbd-2014/

----------


## Mormel

We lose the old message board, and we lose Jens. This has been a week of goodbyes.

----------


## Neil Kapit

How gone he actually is, is debatable....

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic, with a more personal note;

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...e-speculation/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 1 of 3 this weekend! Don't forget to vote!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...not-so-groovy/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 3! Don't forget to Vote!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ation-for-sin/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 3 of 3! Preview art for the next story arc!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...he-apex-state/

----------


## Greg Hatcher

It occurs to me that a lot of the time, when people don't comment on the blog, I think no one is reading. But a lot of the time I read things, enjoy them, but don't comment because I don't have anything to say other than "Read that. Enjoyed it."

But I love GETTING those kinds of comments. So in that spirit-- read it. Enjoyed it. Thanks Neil.

----------


## Neil Kapit

> It occurs to me that a lot of the time, when people don't comment on the blog, I think no one is reading. But a lot of the time I read things, enjoy them, but don't comment because I don't have anything to say other than "Read that. Enjoyed it."
> 
> But I love GETTING those kinds of comments. So in that spirit-- read it. Enjoyed it. Thanks Neil.


Thank you Greg. You're right; any and all acknowledgement is appreciated, regardless of size. It helps justify the blood, sweat, and tears that've gone into this work.

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! New mini-series!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-soul-opening/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 2;

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/1960292/regrets/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! New leg?!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...eg-up-on-evil/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Bitching about superhero costumes!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...i-hate-tights/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic: http://www.therubynation.com/comics/1967578/tmi/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic, with a bit of personal venting;

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...0/no-mra-here/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 1 of 2 this week!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ive-hive-mind/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 2!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...4/remembrance/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Ruby Nation is back with Chapter 8! New comic 1 of 2 this weekend!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...5/apex-stoned/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 2! Fate worth than death?!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-laundry-list/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Slasher smiles!

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Morally murky territory!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ring-practice/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comics! Back from vacation!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...adger-emerges/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Beast mode!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/1998561/round-two/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Dirty fighting!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...2/sniper-jiro/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic for Sunday;

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ty-ass-origin/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic for Sunday;

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ght-into-hell/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Representation talk...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...epresentation/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Troping!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...rserker-tears/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Cowards become lions!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-do-something/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Comic relief beats!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...night-returns/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 1 of 2 this weekend!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ki-update-day/

----------


## CharlesM

I checked it out.

----------


## Neil Kapit

Thanks Charles! Any feedback?

Anyhow, new comic 2 of 2 is up! CHAPTER VIII COMPLETE!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...shred-of-hope/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! New sequence!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ude-ish-scene/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 2!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-wake-unto-me/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 1 of3!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-good-to-last/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 3! BIG REVEAL TOMORROW!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...3/wait-for-it/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 3 of 3! A revelation years in the making!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...of-the-adults/

----------


## Omar Karindu

Did my message on Sunday go through?

----------


## Neil Kapit

Unfortunately no  :Frown:  I can't wait to read it!

----------


## Omar Karindu

Ok, so board e-mail is the only thing that will let through a message that long, but it's not working. I'll have to segment it and send it via PMs.

----------


## Neil Kapit

Thank you Omar. I truly appreciate your efforts, especially with all the technological crap getting in the way.

----------


## Neil Kapit

Got the PMs, much appreciated, more comments later! For now, new comic;

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...e-called-evil/

----------


## Omar Karindu

That...may have been more commentary than you wanted.

----------


## Neil Kapit

More than I expected, but definitely NOT more than I wanted. It was all brilliant! Thank you so much for the feedback. I'll PM you with a more detailed reply soon.

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...rbal-beatdown/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 1 of 3 this weekend! New incentive for Voting!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...oleon-complex/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 2 of 3! 

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...nterpretation/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic 3 of 3! Sequence complete!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ruby-in-space/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Chapter 9 Starts Here!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...a-better-time/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Poet Kitties crossover! 

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ies-crossover/

----------


## Omar Karindu

Didn't see that last reveal coming, but it makes perfect sense thematically. Is the goal of the foe "acceptance?" Or "aboveness?" Is acceptance by coercion ever anything more than self-isolation camouflaged by narcissism and supremacism?

----------


## Neil Kapit

> Didn't see that last reveal coming, but it makes perfect sense thematically. Is the goal of the foe "acceptance?" Or "aboveness?" Is acceptance by coercion ever anything more than self-isolation camouflaged by narcissism and supremacism?


Thank you. I'd go more towards the latter, of course...

Anyway, more new comics!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...o-the-present/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Back from Thanksgiving break with a new comic!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-get-eighties/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Aand another new comic!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-is-alternate/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Preview144.jpg

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...he-apex-state/

----------


## Neil Kapit

ruby_nation__the_apex_state_9_7_preview_by_nitzthebloody-d8biqei.jpg

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...er-is-nuclear/

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...tic-eloquence/
ruby_nation__the_apex_state_9_8_preview_by_nitzthebloody-d8cj041.jpg

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-turning-back/
Preview147.jpg

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...sea-adventure/

Preview148.jpg

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/2080416/ryu-sasaki/
Preview149.jpg

----------


## Neil Kapit

preview150_by_nitzthebloody-d8g7qbc.jpg
http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...eros-bicornis/

----------


## Neil Kapit

ruby_nation_9_13_preview_by_nitzthebloody-d8gczk5.jpg
http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...appy-landings/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Preview152.jpg
http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...sound-so-easy/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Preview153.jpg

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...he-apex-suits/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Preview154.jpg

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-old-bastards/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Preview155.jpg

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...our-face-here/

Chapter 9 Complete!

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...anotech-trees/

TwoChildish00.jpg

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...high-in-space/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Another new page! 

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-pharma-state/

----------


## Neil Kapit

New comic! Only one this week, working on something big...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ght-to-misery/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Oh boy...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...n-verbal-fire/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Aand it escalates...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-for-children/

----------


## Neil Kapit

PG-13 Single F-Word Go!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...3-f-bomb-drop/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Getting closer to chapter 10...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...vs-brain-chip/

----------


## Neil Kapit

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...per-schlub-64/

Cameos from other comics!

----------


## Neil Kapit

Sequence complete! Chapter X soon!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/2115091/burning/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Chapter X starts!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...continuity-ho/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Oh, shit...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...sing-a-friend/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Shifting up art style a bit here, any critique?

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...ficially-lost/

----------


## Neil Kapit

*hears crickets chirping*

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...015-exclusive/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Sorted out my account! new comic!

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...pree-blackout/

----------


## Neil Kapit

Still going, with the trauma catching up...

http://www.therubynation.com/comics/...-determinated/

----------

